# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Tad the dwarf puffer :)

## Ian

Well finally managed to get a dwarf puffer (been after one for weeks) and his name is tad (because he looks like a tadpole apparently)

only pic so far:



hes a great little guy, very entertaining to watch  :Big Grin: 

he's got 2 amano shrimp as company and as a bit of a clean up crew

----------


## Gary R

he looks nice ian  :Wink:  

I would like to see a closer picture if you could get one.....plus you could add it to fish of the month   :fish:

----------


## Ian

> he looks nice ian  
> 
> I would like to see a closer picture if you could get one.....plus you could add it to fish of the month


thanks, hes solid to get a good picture of because he's so small. Hes just a baby at the moment, but they stay small anyways (well duh it is a DWARF puffer!  :Stick Out Tongue: )

i've already put up 3 pictures for fish of the month because i can't decide  :lol:

----------


## Nemo

thats a pretty little fish, throw some guppy frys in there lmao

----------


## chris

hi, nice little guy, how big will he get to?

----------


## Unicorrs

hello Tad! I can't wait to see you grow   :hello:

----------

